# Low sound from new surround sound system



## Brily67 (Dec 30, 2009)

I just bought a new surround sound system, Yamaha HTL-6230. The volume doesnt seem to be working correctly. Range on the system is 0 to -80. I have to turn it to at least -15 for "normal" sound, which doesnt seem right. (meaning, -15 should be blowing me away and shake'n the house down!) Help!

Also, I am hearing a buzzing sound coming from my speakers. It doesnt happen when playing movies from PS3, only when watching cable (Cox). I am thinking it is from the cable box...should i request a new box?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

What speakers and sub are you using?


----------



## Brily67 (Dec 30, 2009)

Its the speakers and sub that came with the reciever.... Sub is aYST-SW012, Speakers NS-AP2600

Thanks for the help...i really dont want to hassle with taking it back! Plus my boyfriend will be upset! lol


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You must mean the Yamaha HTR-6230 reciever. Are you sure the speakers and sub are connected correctly?


----------



## Brily67 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes...pretty sure they are


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes, first double check that all the positive (red) speaker connectors are connected to positive and all the negative (black) are connected to negative. Take a look at the speaker wire you're using, one side is either striped or the conductor a different color (like copper and silver.) The same color speaker wire should be on the positive on all speakers and all receiver output connections, and the other side is negative. It doesn't matter which you use, just make them all the same.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

My normal listening on my Marantz/Outlaw/Magnepan combo is -15 to -20. -5 is loud and 0 will drive us out of the room. So -15 is not necessarily a bad thing. 

But yeah, double check everything to be sure. Also make sure something like "night" or "limiter" mode is not on. Receivers all call it something different, but it's usually a mode that limits the loudness for watching movies with compressed volume so as to not disturb babies, neighbors, etc.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Like what has already been said, but maybe the Yamaha system just does not have enough power for your size room to drive them efficiently and therefore you are needing to up the volume to get the desired results.


----------

